# Buying in Cyprus



## Milwallsteve

Hello all,

I'm looking to buy a holiday home in Cyprus with inheritance money from my dad and have been advised by an estate agent mate here in England to only buy an apartment above the ground floor due to security reasons alone, in his words, nothing on the ground floor so that rules out villas and townhouses. That said, I do know that Cyprus has a very low crime rate, one of the lowest in the EU, certainly know from experience of holidaying in Cyprus that you hardly ever see or hear the police going by compared to here in England.

The area my wife and I are looking at buying in is Peyia, I've done a shed load of research since registering with a place in the sun almost a month ago. I'm mostly in contact with West Coast properties and was allocated Esme Palas of Michaal Kyprianou solicitors by a place in the sun, before recently instructing her earlier this week. I've checked out Esme's profile and seen that's she bang on, highly proficient, of a no stone upturned, meticulous nature and like a dog with a bone with an eye for detail. I've spoken with Esme and she's opened my eyes to buying in Cyprus in terms of her professional knowledge.

Currently got 7 apartments shortlisted for viewings, flights booked to fly out on 3rd to 6th August. Saw today that Cyprus' reopening date for Brits has been moved back from 15th July to 1st August, so time's tight for us if that holds firm although flight dates can be moved back along with current flexible hotel bookings.

I've got a current favourite apartment in the PMP Adamia apartment complex block in Peyia with a sea view to die for, had a video viewing carried out on and had lots of questions answered about it from the West Coast, Esme has confirmed that the title deeds are all clear which is my no.1 concern as this is precious money that I won't risk a penny of. 

My wife however seems to prefer Tala as an area from the research we've carried out to date. We've always intended to do our area research while out there for viewings in terms of checking out the local amenities as you only see so much with YouTube videos.

I'd appreciate any advice, guidance and helpful tips helping us in making this massive decision to buy in Cyprus, so thanks in advance.


----------



## nhowarth

Hi Milwallsteve

I hope your find the holiday home you're looking for and the purchase goes through without problems.

As you're buying an apartment, you need to be aware that you'll pay common expenses to the Management Committee for the insurance, maintenance, repair and management of the building.

Your lawyer needs to check how much you'll have to contribute to the expenses. (You can read more about Management Committees in an article on my website that was written by an independent lawyer in Limassol - Managing Cyprus apartments and building complexes.)

A couple of documents you should read:

Property Buyers Checklist

Property Inspection Checklists

I hope these help you avoid the most common mistakes people make when buying property here.

Good luck


----------



## Milwallsteve

Thanks for that Nigel which I'll check out in time even if some of it's replicating information that I've already read, as it's all part of my ongoing research.

Steve


----------



## Veronica

There's not much I can add except that I am in agreement with your wife re Tala v Peyia.

Apart from the lovely village square in Tala which is lacking in Peyia if there is a water shortage which often happens Peyia has lots of water cuts.
Tala is a little closer to all the ameneties of Paphos yet still close to Coral Bay, the Akamas etc.

Also although there are a lot of Brits in Tala it is not as much little England as Peyia.


----------



## Milwallsteve

Hello Veronica and thanks for that info which is noted and very useful to bear in mind. We've seen a YouTube video of the Tala amenity square which looks very nice.


----------



## Shotokan101

Hi - I was interested to hear the recommendation to avoid ground floor flats - any feedback from others about how valid this is since it obviously potentially impacts other considering the move - and not just flat buyers - is domestic crime really of such a concern ?

I have noted that in Spain for example a large number of properties do seem to have functional grilles/bars on ground floor windows etc.

Jim


----------



## Veronica

Shotokan101 said:


> Hi - I was interested to hear the recommendation to avoid ground floor flats - any feedback from others about how valid this is since it obviously potentially impacts other considering the move - and not just flat buyers - is domestic crime really of such a concern ?
> 
> I have noted that in Spain for example a large number of properties do seem to have functional grilles/bars on ground floor windows etc.
> 
> Jim


When we first moved to Cyprus burglaries were few and far between. Unfortunately with the influx of Eastern Europeans after Cyprus joined the EU crime has risen a lot. Peyia in particular has a lot of break ins because of the large number of empty holiday homes and Chinese owned properties which are mostly empty. However I think most of the break ins tend to be villas as the burglars think they are more likely to have a lot of valuables in than apartments.

There are some large villas in Peyia that are occupied by criminal gangs of Romanian Gypsies whose women beg and intimidate shoppers in supermarket car parks while the men burgle houses. They drive around in flash Mercedes trying to look affluent.


----------



## Milwallsteve

Shotokan101 said:


> Hi - I was interested to hear the recommendation to avoid ground floor flats - any feedback from others about how valid this is since it obviously potentially impacts other considering the move - and not just flat buyers - is domestic crime really of such a concern ?
> 
> I have noted that in Spain for example a large number of properties do seem to have functional grilles/bars on ground floor windows etc.
> 
> Jim


Hello Jim,

It's a fair point about avoiding any ground floor property with those that have internal security devices and for properties within gated areas or complexes with security on-site. 

I didn't mean to generalise as it was only a summary of what my EA mate in England told me so I'm just bearing it in mind and treating all ground floor properties the same as it's the safest option to me in my mind, as I'll only buy abroad once.

It might not apply to all ground floor properties tbf, but as I said.


----------



## Milwallsteve

Sorry, meant to say that there are those that should be that much more secure when unoccupied with added security as you said


----------



## Milwallsteve

Thanks for that info Veronica as it's useful to know, the property that we're very close to having an offer accepted on is on the 2nd floor but as I've said that I'm swerving anything on the ground floor regardless of the type of property. 

We have a number of shortlisted properties in various areas that we intend to view if they're still available once we can finally fly out from August 1st onwards as it stands atm.

Steve


----------



## Shotokan101

So why are you making an offer if you have still to come out and view then Steve - how does that work out for the seller 



Jim


----------



## Milwallsteve

Take your point Jim but once a sale price is agreed and holding deposit paid then it's off the market. My offer is subject to contract and subject to a viewing along with a number of various other conditions as advised by my EA mate.

If we don't proceed with the purchase then I'll have the holding deposit transferred to another property with West coast. We've got 6 properties shortlisted with West coast so will get something with them.

Steve


----------



## Shotokan101

Milwallsteve said:


> Take your point Jim but once a sale price is agreed and holding deposit paid then it's off the market. My offer is subject to contract and subject to a viewing along with a number of various other conditions as advised by my EA mate.
> 
> If we don't proceed with the purchase then I'll have the holding deposit transferred to another property with West coast. We've got 6 properties shortlisted with West coast so will get something with them.
> 
> Steve


Good to know Steve - wasn't aware that reserve deposits could be transferred like that - good news for us buyers - not so sure that I woukd be too hapoy as a seller though 

I expect that it's something in the engagement terns (hopefully optional!) that sellers can choose to agree to allow in return for a reduced selling fee.....

Is there any time limit on this arrangement? 

Also perhaps @Nigel or @Victoria could provide some feedback regarding whether this practice is common with most estate agents there? 

BTW are you still expecting ito be able to go out to Cyprus on 1st August now?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Milwallsteve

Shotokan101 said:


> Good to know Steve - wasn't aware that reserve deposits could be transferred like that - good news for us buyers - not so sure that I woukd be too hapoy as a seller though
> 
> I expect that it's something in the engagement terns (hopefully optional!) that sellers can choose to agree to allow in return for a reduced selling fee.....
> 
> Is there any time limit on this arrangement?
> 
> Also perhaps @Nigel or @Victoria could provide some feedback regarding whether this practice is common with most estate agents there?
> 
> BTW are you still expecting ito be able to go out to Cyprus on 1st August now?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim


It can with West coast properties Jim if you still buy through them or otherwise you'd lose the holding deposit if you changed your mind and walked away, but that's fair enough as that's time lost for the seller having it on the market otherwise if you went elsewhere.

There's no time limit as such with the current situation but I take the point, our offer's subject to contract and a viewing and one of the conditions of our offer is that the owner is happy for things to stay on hold should a sale price be agreed until we're able to view in person, it's nice to have an estate agent here advising me with useful information!! 

Some agents that I dealt with before on the eastern side said that you would lose the deposit or part of it with no option to transfer it to another property on their books, so I've walked away from them on the advice of my solicitor Esme Palas at Michael Kyprianou solicitors through a place in the sun, that was before I instructed Esme on the initial introduction conversation with her. Esme also said that the eastern side of Cyprus can be and is historically problematical with the title deeds as well as with other parts of the transaction so I withdrew my interest that side and started focusing purely on the west side which we know very well, as I said before that this money's precious to me as it's inheritance from dad so I won't risk as single penny of it

Hope so Jim all being well with our flights booked for 3rd to 6th August.


----------



## Shotokan101

You got inside info? 

https://www.expat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=899217#4903037

https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/cyprus/entry-requirements


----------



## Milwallsteve

Shotokan101 said:


> You got inside info?
> 
> https://www.expat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=899217#4903037
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/cyprus/entry-requirements


No Jim but I wish as time's getting tighter for us now since Cyprus moved their Brits reopening date back from 15th July so fingers crossed it doesn't go back further otherwise we'll have to move our flights, so we'll see. We'll have to time it just right with the Covid test at our nearest drive through centre to where we live at Greenwich or do a home test kit through the gov website, also have to submit the online flight pass track and trace.

Flights booked for the first week in October as well.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shotokan101

Fingers crossed for you - though having personally researched the covid precautions required by the airlines onboard planes I wouldn't even be considering sharing a flight for quite some time......


----------



## nhowarth

Milwallsteve said:


> Covid test at our nearest drive through centre to where we live at Greenwich or do a home test kit through the gov website, also have to submit the online flight pass track and trace.


Can you get a blood test? I had one here in Cyprus and I had the result within 20 minutes.

From what I've been seeing in the media, the swab tests are not always done in a timely manner and it seems some of the home testing kits are either never returned or 'lost'.

Regards,


----------



## Veronica

We would never take deposits ourselves as agents. We always insisted that any deposit was paid to the lawyer. There are agents that will keep the deposit themselves even if a sale collapses through no fault of the buyer. They don't even pass any of it on to the seller. 

I know of at least two such instance with one particular agent who kept over 20k deposit 'for his efforts'. Both the potential buyer and the vendor lost out.
One couple had their house off the market for 3 months then the buyer pulled out and the agent kept the deposit. This dosnt happen if the deposit is lodged with the lawyer.
We eventually sold their house for them about a year later.


----------



## Milwallsteve

Hello Veronica,

That's why Esme said to pay it through her to keep account of monies paid, then she'll pass it on to West coast properties.

That's a real horror story you mentioned there.


----------



## Milwallsteve

Shotokan101 said:


> Fingers crossed for you - though having personally researched the covid precautions required by the airlines onboard planes I wouldn't even be considering sharing a flight for quite some time......


Fair point Jim as there's always going to be an element of risk in the situation, from what Easyjet have said ironically there's less risk onboard with the air filtration system similar to the NHS which replaces the air every 3 to 4 minutes.


----------



## Milwallsteve

nhowarth said:


> Can you get a blood test? I had one here in Cyprus and I had the result within 20 minutes.
> 
> From what I've been seeing in the media, the swab tests are not always done in a timely manner and it seems some of the home testing kits are either never returned or 'lost'.
> 
> Regards,


Not sure tbh Nigel.

It's an antibody test or a corona test here atm but I'm not sure if the antibody test also shows if you currently have it as well. We was ok the Gov home test kits last May with a quick turnaround, collected on the 21st and had the result the next day. We're key workers so we took the test being in some sort of contact everyday at work.

We live in Sydenham and the nearest drive through test centre is Greenwich, otherwise it'll be another test kit but I'd prefer a drive through this time as they say it's a quicker turnaround wait, although we didn't wait long with the home test kit result. It'll be time critical though for next month if we can still fly on 3rd August with the 3 days before you travel negative test criteria.


----------



## nhowarth

Hi Veronica,

I've heard several similar stories where agents keep deposits - and one case where someone saw an agent and a lawyer splitting the deposit between them.

It is extremely unwise to hand money to an agent as is nearly all cases deposits are non-refundable.

I published an article twelve years ago about this and other problems: Top 10 pitfalls to avoid when buying property in Cyprus

Regards,


----------



## Shotokan101

Milwallsteve said:


> Hello Veronica,
> 
> That's why Esme said to pay it through her to keep account of monies paid, then she'll pass it on to West coast properties.
> 
> That's a real horror story you mentioned there.


So your deposit isn't tied to West coast properties then Steve - could you keep same lawyer and use other agents with that deposit?

Jim


----------



## Milwallsteve

Shotokan101 said:


> So your deposit isn't tied to West coast properties then Steve - could you keep same lawyer and use other agents with that deposit?
> 
> Jim


Yes it would be Jim as I'll lose it if we buy through another agent but can keep the same solicitor.


----------



## Shotokan101

Milwallsteve said:


> Fair point Jim as there's always going to be an element of risk in the situation, from what Easyjet have said ironically there's less risk onboard with the air filtration system similar to the NHS which replaces the air every 3 to 4 minutes.



Well would you expect them to say anything else - even if it wasn't sleazyjet? 👿 

But seriously check it out independently yourself - the airline just want to get bums on seats - EVERY seat 

Also check what their policy is regarding use and very importantly - TYPE of face masks required by both passengers and crew - and also how many you need to have with you



The on-board filters are actually pretty good BUT what's at least as important to know is that they don't actually help with regards to any nearby airborne particles from passengers seated beside yiu ir in the row immediately behind or in front since they are not leabing any emoty rows ir middle seat gaps to offer some mininal social distancing

Make sure the aurlibe congurms that the on-board aur filtration ststems will be running at all times the aircraft has anyone onboard - even whilst stationary 

And of course they will still be offering mininal cabin catering services so no madks while eating and drinking......

Just some things to bear in mind so you can make a properly informed decision

Jim


----------



## Milwallsteve

Shotokan101 said:


> Well would you expect them to say anything else - even if it wasn't sleazyjet? 👿
> 
> But seriously check it out independently yourself - the airline just want to get bums on seats - EVERY seat
> 
> Also check what their policy is regarding use and very importantly - TYPE of face masks required by both passengers and crew - and also how many you need to have with you
> 
> 
> 
> The on-board filters are actually pretty good BUT what's at least as important to know is that they don't actually help with regards to any nearby airborne particles from passengers seated beside yiu ir in the row immediately behind or in front since they are not leabing any emoty rows ir middle seat gaps to offer some mininal social distancing
> 
> Make sure the aurlibe congurms that the on-board aur filtration ststems will be running at all times the aircraft has anyone onboard - even whilst stationary
> 
> And of course they will still be offering mininal cabin catering services so no madks while eating and drinking......
> 
> Just some things to bear in mind so you can make a properly informed decision
> 
> Jim


Evening Jim.

It's a fair point mate but Easyjet are saying that all passengers must wear face masks or face coverings when inside the airport then once onboard, to continue as you are and that cabin crew will have the same PPE and that the onboard trolley dolly service will be suspended, so no Mr Daniels and coke for me although I don't drink that early anyway lol.

I'll play it by ear of course as it forms part of my ongoing research.

You look like you was on the sauce when you posted that previous comment mate lol. :lol:

To advise that we've since agreed a price for the flat in Peyia that's our preferred choice but it's subject to a viewing which I've made one of the conditions of the offer, if anything doesn't work out for any reason for the flat then as I said before that we can transfer the holding deposit to another property with west coast without losing the deposit.


----------



## Veronica

Milwallsteve said:


> Yes it would be Jim as I'll lose it if we buy through another agent but can keep the same solicitor.


No that is wrong. The agent has no right to the deposit if you pull for a good reason. Of course if you simply find a property you like better and pull out that is different but if a problem you were not aware of with the property comes up you should be able to pull out and not lose your deposit.

Unfortunately West Coast is one agent we would never deal with as they pull some very dirty tricks.


----------



## Milwallsteve

Veronica said:


> No that is wrong. The agent has no right to the deposit if you pull for a good reason. Of course if you simply find a property you like better and pull out that is different but if a problem you were not aware of with the property comes up you should be able to pull out and not lose your deposit.
> 
> Unfortunately West Coast is one agent we would never deal with as they pull some very dirty tricks.


Hello Veronica,

We'd get the deposit back if there's a problem with the property or there's an issue with the deeds which are conditions of the offer along with it being subject to a viewing and to contract, if we simply pulled out after a period of time for something better then as you said. The deeds have been checked off the record and there's no encumbrances with them.

Esme Palas said she's has no problem with West Coast so it'll most likely go through smoothly so I simply trusted her professional judgement as she's dealt with them plenty of times, thanks for the heads-up regardless Veronica as I'll bear it in mind.

Another SOC agent told me to be weary of any hard pressurised sales from West Coast as she knows some used to work for Leptos and it's their style, only one occasion the other day I had to reign the agent in that I'm dealing with as he said his plan was once we arrived that'll be only view the apartment that we've agreed a price on. I reminded him of what he said to me the other day that if anything doesn't work out with the sale for any reason that the deposit can be transferred to another property with them and that we're not flying out 4 and a half hours just for one viewing, we'll view others as the only ones we have shortlisted are all with West Coast so that they'll get the business either way.

He soon changed his tone and reined his neck in lol!!


----------



## Veronica

Yes the boss and some of the staff are ex Leptos and have been trained for high pressure selling.

Also they have played some dirty tricks on other agents in cahoots with Penelope Athinidorou the lawyer and her son who has a stake in their business.

They played some very dirty tricks on us when they first opened their business because we had a lot of very good listings when they had hardly any.


----------



## Milwallsteve

Veronica said:


> Yes the boss and some of the staff are ex Leptos and have been trained for high pressure selling.
> 
> Also they have played some dirty tricks on other agents in cahoots with Penelope Athinidorou the lawyer and her son who has a stake in their business.
> 
> They played some very dirty tricks on us when they first opened their business because we had a lot of very good listings when they had hardly any.


It's a total no-brainer that you would always instruct an independent solicitor and never one with a vested interest as it's too much of a conflict of interests in the transaction. You would always instruct an independent solicitor in England so why wouldn't you do it in Cyprus!!

Assume her Veronica?

https://www.acq5.com/posts/gamechangers/penelope-athinodorou-mantis-mantis-athinodorou-law-firm/

Assume that Leptos operate like that for commission on their high end property listings but they're out of my league as my pockets aren't deep enough for them.

The agent I'm dealing with is Mario who's the sales manager or sales director from memory, English guy but I don't know his surname as it's not on his West Coast email address Veronica, not much to go on but you might know him from experience? :noidea:

Like I said that I'll bear it in mind what you said Veronica but I won't be bullied buying with precious inheritance money from my dad and he's got the message now.


----------



## Shotokan101

re you getting confirmation of all such discussions as email?

Also it sounds like you are maybe considering properties advertised as "title deeds available" - is that the case ?

Jim


----------



## Milwallsteve

No Jim I'm not but have typed up plenty of info about the apartment in question, Mario doesn't email back as he's old school and will text or call me if it's a more involved if something needs more explanation.

I've kept all relevant emails to the solicitor and or if I've copied in others including Mario.

Yes Jim as I won't entertain any properties if the title deeds aren't available, it's a red line for me. To be fair Mario said that West coast don't take on any properties if the deeds aren't available or are problematic as it's not good for business.


----------



## Shotokan101

If Mario - just me thinking "Plumber"? - won't put anything in emails then do you "actually" gave any "proif" of what's been said/agreed then? 

Keep any texts with details obviously - personally I would be recording any call in this situation - but rhen I know that "they" are watching me....... 

Jim


----------



## Milwallsteve

You naughty boy Jim lol!!

Fair point but important stuff like the official offers were by email as I was advised to by my solicitor and my estate agent mate here in England, Mario said it's not a legal requirement to have an offer in writing in Cyprus, but was my choice which I chose to do. It's the right thing to do so there's no uncertainty either side.

Texting has been by whats app so that's easy enough to back up although most calls haven't been on whats app as he's got a UK mobile number in Cyprus.

He's been honest enough with his answers and with finding out more information about the flat with my numerous enquiries, feels I've asked hundreds of questions which I have no problem with as I'll be spending a huge amount of money.

My estate agent mate has been impressed with his honesty to the answered questions that I've typed up onto word document. This is my fourth property transaction with two previous sales and one purchase, so feel that stands me in good stead along with all the advice from my estate agent mate. 

Granted this is the first overseas transaction but a lot of previous experience can be applied in the same manner not least with Cypriot property law being similar to and based on UK law, along with using common sense, life experiences and standing upto over the top pressure selling.


----------



## nhowarth

Milwallsteve said:


> Cypriot property law being similar to and based on UK law.


Cyprus property law was based on the Ottoman Land Code and that remained the case until 1946.

On 1 September 1946 the Immovable Property (Tenure, Registration, and Valuation) Law (now Cap 224) was enacted.

*However, some elements of the Ottoman Land Code remain.*

In the UK, 'completion' is the point at which Title for a property becomes available for transfer.

In Cyprus, 'completion' is the point at which a purchaser takes delivery of a property.

The Cyprus equivalent of UK 'completion' usually takes around 10 years. However, I know people who've been waiting to complete since 1977 and in some cases completion will never occur.

DO NOT BELIEVE IT WHEN YOU ARE TOLD THAT CYPRIOT PROPERTY LAW IS SIMILAR TO AND BASED ON UK LAW. IT WILL ONLY LULL YOU INTO A FALSE SENSE OF SECURITY.


----------



## Milwallsteve

Thanks for that Nigel which of course I'll bear in mind. It was really only a throw away comment that I picked up on in some Cyprus buying program on YouTube with Irish presenters, but never seen the program on English TV before to be honest. The guy said something along the lines about 'if you've got any concerns about buying in Cyprus, then that Cypriot property law is similarly based on UK law and so it's well established'

To clarify as that once contracts are exchanged and a completion date is mutually agreed between the buyer and the seller, once that date arrives, that by definition in my mind is completion. Seems strange then that upon taking over on what is the perceived completion date and become the new legal owner that by definition you haven't completed.

Sounds like a total contradiction in terms.


----------



## nhowarth

Unfortunately Steve, the differences between the Cyrus Property Laws & the UK Property Laws have screwed thousands of Brits.

You can read about UK completion at 'Exchange' & 'contract completion' explained.

In the UK you wouldn't get these so-called 'trapped buyers' who were mislead by developers and crooks with law degrees to buy property built on land that the developer had earlier mortgaged to the bank. This is because the balance of the sale price is only handed to the vendor at completion. (i.e when Title to the property becomes available for transfer.)

In Cyprus it's a completely different can of worms!

As I wrote earlier, in Cyprus 'completion' is the point at which a purchaser takes delivery of a property. How long it will take to get a true completion in UK terms depends on several factors:

Does the property conform to the various permissions and permits issued for its construction? This requires the Planning Department to inspect the property. If it's OK, they'll issue a 'Certificate of Completion'; if not OK they'll issue a 'Certificate of Unauthorised Works'.

Although everything the developer built may be OK, some idiot buyers build swimming pools, car ports, extensions, etc. without planning permission. This screws everyone on the development

(And it's not only the individual property the planners will inspect; they'll check everything on the planning permit - including other properties, roads, pavements, green areas, etc. - to ensure everything's OK. As developers don't get paid for building pavements, roads, drainage, etc., etc., some of them spend the money on other things.)

Once the planners have passed the paperwork to the Land Registry (which they do at the developer's request), Land Registry surveyors visit and check the property(ies) have been correctly positioned on the land. Some properties may have encroached on someone else's land - including Government land.

(The late former President Glafcos Clerides had this problem, which you can read about at Welcome to the property club Mr Clerides.)

And then there are these hidden mortgages resulting in around 70,000 trapped buyers. Although Cyprus, after intense pressure from the Troika, enacted a 'trapped buyers' law enabling those who'd been deceived into buying mortgaged property to get Title, the banks challenged the law saying it was 'unconstitutional' and the matter has now been passed to the Supreme Court for clarification. Don't hold your breath!

Meanwhile a number of so-called trapped buyers are pursuing justice through the European Court.

Cheers,


----------



## Veronica

Our house was one of four and one of the other owners built a lean to greenhouse without permission and that held up the title deeds for all of us. In fact we were one of the lucky ones as we got our title deeds when our property was "only" 13 years old. That is a short time compared to many.

Also one couple we know bought a beautiful villa on a small complex and when trying to get their title deeds they discovered that the developer had been granted mortgages on the land no less than 7 times and all of that money was still owing. The bank gave those mortgages on the Guarantee of the developers father who was pensioner and had no money at all other than his pension.
The banks are totally corrupt and this happens a lot. 

Always make sure that your lawyer does a thorough search to make sure that the developer does not owe money on the land as the chances are you will never get your title deeds. too many agents accept the term "title deeds are available" while in fact that final title deed which give you full possession of your property will never happen.

For this reason we only took on apartments that were built by a small handful of small to medium sized developers that we knew for a fact owned the land they built on outright. Most of the properties we sold were individual villas that were trouble free.

This might all seem very negative but as long as you have your eyes wide open and make sure that your lawyer does their job properly you should be OK.


----------



## Shotokan101

I am now seriously concerned about buying safely in Cyprus...... 

So to ensure an easy safe purchase - what are the key things to get your Lawyer to confirm with the Agent and Seller ?

No way am I prepared to wait years for "completion" while my money is still at risk....

Thanks

Jim

Jim


----------



## Milwallsteve

nhowarth said:


> Unfortunately Steve, the differences between the Cyrus Property Laws & the UK Property Laws have screwed thousands of Brits.
> 
> You can read about UK completion at 'Exchange' & 'contract completion' explained.
> 
> In the UK you wouldn't get these so-called 'trapped buyers' who were mislead by developers and crooks with law degrees to buy property built on land that the developer had earlier mortgaged to the bank. This is because the balance of the sale price is only handed to the vendor at completion. (i.e when Title to the property becomes available for transfer.)
> 
> In Cyprus it's a completely different can of worms!
> 
> As I wrote earlier, in Cyprus 'completion' is the point at which a purchaser takes delivery of a property. How long it will take to get a true completion in UK terms depends on several factors:
> 
> Does the property conform to the various permissions and permits issued for its construction? This requires the Planning Department to inspect the property. If it's OK, they'll issue a 'Certificate of Completion'; if not OK they'll issue a 'Certificate of Unauthorised Works'.
> 
> Although everything the developer built may be OK, some idiot buyers build swimming pools, car ports, extensions, etc. without planning permission. This screws everyone on the development
> 
> (And it's not only the individual property the planners will inspect; they'll check everything on the planning permit - including other properties, roads, pavements, green areas, etc. - to ensure everything's OK. As developers don't get paid for building pavements, roads, drainage, etc., etc., some of them spend the money on other things.)
> 
> Once the planners have passed the paperwork to the Land Registry (which they do at the developer's request), Land Registry surveyors visit and check the property(ies) have been correctly positioned on the land. Some properties may have encroached on someone else's land - including Government land.
> 
> (The late former President Glafcos Clerides had this problem, which you can read about at Welcome to the property club Mr Clerides.)
> 
> And then there are these hidden mortgages resulting in around 70,000 trapped buyers. Although Cyprus, after intense pressure from the Troika, enacted a 'trapped buyers' law enabling those who'd been deceived into buying mortgaged property to get Title, the banks challenged the law saying it was 'unconstitutional' and the matter has now been passed to the Supreme Court for clarification. Don't hold your breath!
> 
> Meanwhile a number of so-called trapped buyers are pursuing justice through the European Court.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks for this Nigel.

The apartment that we've agreed a sale price on is a 2005 resale, I'll run this by my solicitor as she's already confirmed with an off the record check with land registry that the title deeds are clear of any encumbrances.

:thumb:


----------



## Milwallsteve

Veronica said:


> Our house was one of four and one of the other owners built a lean to greenhouse with permission and that held up the title deeds for all of us. In fact we were one of the lucky ones as we got our title deeds when our property was "only" 13 years old. That is a short time compared to many.
> 
> Also one couple we know bought a beautiful villa on a small complex and when trying to get their title deeds they discovered that the developer had been granted mortgages on the land no less than 7 times and all of that money was still owing. The bank gave those mortgages on the Guarantee of the developers father who was pensioner and had no money at all other than his pension.
> The banks are totally corrupt and this happens a lot.
> 
> Always make sure that your lawyer does a thorough search to make sure that the developer does not owe money on the land as the chances are you will never get your title deeds. too many agents accept the term "title deeds are available" while in fact that final title deed which give you full possession of your property will never happen.
> 
> For this reason we only took on apartments that were built by a small handful of small to medium sized developers that we knew for a fact owned the land they built on outright. Most of the properties we sold were individual villas that were trouble free.
> 
> This might all seem very negative but as long as you have your eyes wide open and make sure that your lawyer does their job properly you should be OK.


Likewise Veronica thanks for this, my solicitor Esme Palace is through a place in the sun but I'll run it but her.

https://www.kyprianou.com/en/people/view?contact=esme-palas.html

:thumb:


----------



## nhowarth

Milwallsteve said:


> The apartment that we've agreed a sale price on is a 2005 resale, I'll run this by my solicitor as she's already confirmed with an off the record check with land registry that the title deeds are clear of any encumbrances.


If the title is clear of any encumbrances and prohibitions, you'll be OK.

You'll also need to find out how much you'll have to contribute to the communal fees. (I wrote an article about this a couple of years ago - Calculating communal fees.)

Cheers


----------



## nhowarth

Milwallsteve said:


> To clarify as that once contracts are exchanged and a completion date is mutually agreed between the buyer and the seller, once that date arrives, that by definition in my mind is completion.


Interestingly Steve, I've been reading some of the articles your lawyer (Esme Palas) has written. There's one at How to avoid common pitfalls when purchasing property in Cyprus that says:

_"...once the property purchase is completed and the Purchaser becomes the registered legal owner of the property, it is recommended that..."_

Unlike many lawyers, she knows what she's talking about.

Cheers


----------



## Milwallsteve

Ok Nigel and they are as Esme got them checked using her contacts at land registry as she said you normally have to have already instructed a solicitor first, but that she can find out and it only took two days to confirm the title deeds are all clear of any encumbrances and restrictions.

The communal fees are around €650


----------



## nhowarth

Shotokan101 said:


> So to ensure an easy safe purchase - what are the key things to get your Lawyer to confirm with the Agent and Seller ?


I published an article several years ago by Louise Zambartas (a lawyer in Limassol) that will help - Top 10 pitfalls to avoid when buying property in Cyprus.

And I see that Esme Palas (Steve's lawyer) has published a similar article - How to avoid common pitfalls when purchasing property in Cyprus.

Also, there are a few documents in the publication section of my website that you'll find useful.

Cheers,


----------



## Milwallsteve

I've just checked that article out by Esme thanks Nigel and used some of it to email the agent with and copied in Esme. 

Hello Mario,

To advise that the €2,000 reservation fee that I've paid is subject to ‘clear title deeds’ and that the property is free from any encumbrances.

Consequently, in the event that during the due diligence process that my legal representatives find that there are legal issues preventing me from acquiring ‘clear title deeds’, free from encumbrances, then such deposit can be refunded.

I'll get a Cypriot will in place as well following Esme's advice at the time.

👍🏼


----------



## Milwallsteve

Thanks Nigel


----------



## Shotokan101

Shotokan101 said:


> I am now seriously concerned about buying safely in Cyprus......
> 
> So to ensure an easy safe purchase - what are the key things to get your Lawyer to confirm with the Agent and Seller ?
> 
> No way am I prepared to wait years for "completion" while my money is still at risk....
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim
> 
> Jim


Folks - is it best to start a new thread asking this? 

Jim


----------



## nhowarth

Milwallsteve said:


> I'll get a Cypriot will in place as well following Esme's advice at the time.


Please read my article Corrupt lawyers continue to plunder estates and take note of the recommendations.

Cheers,


----------



## Milwallsteve

nhowarth said:


> Please read my article Corrupt lawyers continue to plunder estates and take note of the recommendations.
> 
> Cheers,


Morning Nigel,

Thanks for this which is noted, nothing that the EU get involved in with surprises me which is why I'm glad we're out thank god. They mean well but as ever it's a shambles ruling because yes, you want lower fees and costs for the consumer but by abolishing any legislation and regulation it'll only ever create a free for all with the crooks in a black economy which is what has happened. :thumb: :doh:

I'll take Esme's advice for setting up a Cypriot will for my wife and I after we've completed properly for our Cypriot property alone and hopefully she handles that as well, if not then as Michael Kyprianou and Co LLC handle wills and probate, I'll set up the will with whoever Esme recommends at Michael Kyprianou.

Noticed the other story within this story which pleases me. 

https://www.news.cyprus-property-bu...house-price-index-up-2-5-per-cent/id=00159316


----------



## nhowarth

Morning Steve,

It's a good job the EU did get involved. Some years ago 2 cousins got in touch who'd been left 3 apartments in larnaca by their aunt. They had to hand over one of the apartments to the lawyer to pay her fees.

There may also be problems with UK state benefits and healthcare if you move to Cyprus after the end of the Brext transition period - see Benefits and pensions for UK nationals in the EEA or Switzerland.

Cheers,


----------



## Milwallsteve

nhowarth said:


> Morning Steve,
> 
> It's a good job the EU did get involved. Some years ago 2 cousins got in touch who'd been left 3 apartments in larnaca by their aunt. They had to hand over one of the apartments to the lawyer to pay her fees.
> 
> There may also be problems with UK state benefits and healthcare if you move to Cyprus after the end of the Brext transition period - see Benefits and pensions for UK nationals in the EEA or Switzerland.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks Nigel  :thumb:


----------



## Shotokan101

nhowarth said:


> I published an article several years ago by Louise Zambartas (a lawyer in Limassol) that will help - Top 10 pitfalls to avoid when buying property in Cyprus.
> 
> And I see that Esme Palas (Steve's lawyer) has published a similar article - How to avoid common pitfalls when purchasing property in Cyprus.
> 
> Also, there are a few documents in the publication section of my website that you'll find useful.
> 
> Cheers,



Thanks Nigel - missed your reply until now - very useful 

Jim


----------



## Milwallsteve

Just looking to check something out folks if you don't mind?

A Sold on Cyprus agent told me today to be please be careful when it comes to considering the Upper Peyia area, saying you will always have to use a car when you go out in the evenings due to the location as it's very hilly. SOC have many properties for sale in Upper Peyia (not all advertised) that they cannot sell due to the high location. You will get amazing coastal views, however that’s about it and in the winter time it is very cold.

I hadn't told her up to that point what we've an agreed sale price on but it's an apartment in the PMP Adamia complex, Kaminion 18, which looks more upper than middle or lower Peyia on maps to be fair, although there's still plenty of properties behind it further up the hillside.

Said to my wife earlier that I'm not bothered as we were going to hire a car anyway, the elevated hillside position goes hand in glove with the amazing sea views to die for with the second floor apartment and we won't be there at Christmas anyway. If we get the apartment assuming everything works out then we'll be using Peyia as a base more than anything in between Paphos and Coral Bay to drop into but as well as dining out in Peyia itself, as that's part of our research to check out the area when we come out to view.

Don't wan't to disrespect what the SOC agent said as she lives there so knows more than me, but part of me thinks there's an element of vested interested due to buying through a rival agency. 

From my research Peyia has plenty to offer with around 10,000 resident sampling plenty of amenities. Peyia, like many other towns in the Paphos region, sports a large number of cafes and restaurants along the main road of Coral Bay. More places to eat are being built on the next road in, to the east of the main strip, suggesting there is no shortage of demand. These range from taverns, meza houses and traditional cafes, to themed restaurants hosting, for example, Chinese nights. The next significant town is Kathikas, which again has an impressive range of eateries, as well as the Sterna Winnery.

Your thoughts anyone if you don't mind?


----------



## Veronica

Upper Peyia is definitely very high and will need a car for everything. As you say though the views are amazing from up there so it is really a matter of what is important to you.
The police do check drivers coming home late at night so if you go out for a meal you will need to be very careful about how much you drink.
Lower Peyia is in walking distance to many tavernas so that would not be a problem.


If you go into sold on Cyprus office and there is a guy in the back room say hi to him from me. He is Andreas of Oni and Co who owns the building that sold on Cyprus operate from. 

Actually though I have just looked at the map and the complex you mentioned is in walking distance of the centre of Peyia where there are several bars and cafes etc.


----------



## Milwallsteve

Veronica said:


> Upper Peyia is definitely very high and will need a car for everything. As you say though the views are amazing from up there so it is really a matter of what is important to you.
> The police do check drivers coming home late at night so if you go out for a meal you will need to be very careful about how much you drink.
> Lower Peyia is in walking distance to many tavernas so that would not be a problem.
> 
> 
> If you go into sold on Cyprus office and there is a guy in the back room say hi to him from me. He is Andreas of Oni and Co who owns the building that sold on Cyprus operate from.
> 
> Actually though I have just looked at the map and the complex you mentioned is in walking distance of the centre of Peyia where there are several bars and cafes etc.


Thanks for that Veronica as that's very useful, we'll alternate the driving to share it out fairly which I feel is the right thing to do as we do in England. Sea views are important to me to be honest and so it's the pay off with the hills which is no biggie.

It's not that far to that walk to the municipality square area as I told my wife, I do my homework as I'm not going into this blind.


----------



## Shotokan101

Then upper peyia properties shoukd all be much cheaper then shouldn't they? <devil>

....but they're not are they?


----------



## Milwallsteve

Shotokan101 said:


> Then upper peyia properties shoukd all be much cheaper then shouldn't they? <devil>
> 
> ....but they're not are they?


Not with the sea view to die for at the apartment.


----------



## Veronica

Milwallsteve said:


> Not with the sea view to die for at the apartment.


Sea views are lovely at first but you soon start to t ake them for granted and don't bother to look any more. We bought an apartment in Tala when we first moved to Cyprus. The most fantastic sea views but the novelty soon wore off and did not make up for bad things about living in an apartment. We sold after 18 months and bought a villa which although it had a sea view was not as good but we were much happier there than in the apartment.


----------



## Milwallsteve

Veronica said:


> Sea views are lovely at first but you soon start to t ake them for granted and don't bother to look any more. We bought an apartment in Tala when we first moved to Cyprus. The most fantastic sea views but the novelty soon wore off and did not make up for bad things about living in an apartment. We sold after 18 months and bought a villa which although it had a sea view was not as good but we were much happier there than in the apartment.


Fair enough Veronica as I was wondering that at first and said it to my wife, we won't be living there though as this is for a holiday home as my wife pointed out. Arriving back to the apartment will remind us of the sea view when we're there on holiday.


----------



## Veronica

Milwallsteve said:


> Fair enough Veronica as I was wondering that at first and said it to my wife, we won't be living there though as this is for a holiday home as my wife pointed out. Arriving back to the apartment will remind us of the sea view when we're there on holiday.


Of course one advantage of a great sea view is that it makes it much easier to sell on in future. When we decided to sell we didnt even get around to advertising it. A neighbour overheard someone in the local bar saying they were looking for a place, told them they heard we were thinking of selling and that was that.


----------



## Milwallsteve

Veronica said:


> Of course one advantage of a great sea view is that it makes it much easier to sell on in future. When we decided to sell we didnt even get around to advertising it. A neighbour overheard someone in the local bar saying they were looking for a place, told them they heard we were thinking of selling and that was that.


Yes exactly Veronica for its wow factor with the massive USP. I fell for our previous flat due to the view in Upper Norwood back in 2001, the flat was lovely but the view sealed the deal for me and my wife.


----------



## Milwallsteve

Any other usual info on a straight Tala v Peyia comparison please if you don't mind folks?

From what we've researched, been told and read on here, Tala is a more classier area than Peyia with more to offer all round with a bigger amenities area for socialising and eating out etc but still with sea views. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Veronica

Yes Tala has the village square with several eateries, some spit and sawdust types and some very nice one. Marios' is very popular for lunches and very cheap while there are some quality place and some very traditional ones. You should try Stamnas which is on a side street off the square. Family run and very friendly and Savvas is a scream when he gets going.

Another advantage of Tala over Peyia is it is closer to Chlorakas and Kissonerga where there are more eateries and also closer to Paphos itself.


----------



## Milwallsteve

Veronica said:


> Yes Tala has the village square with several eateries, some spit and sawdust types and some very nice one. Marios' is very popular for lunches and very cheap while there are some quality place and some very traditional ones. You should try Stamnas which is on a side street off the square. Family run and very friendly and Savvas is a scream when he gets going.
> 
> Another advantage of Tala over Peyia is it is closer to Chlorakas and Kissonerga where there are more eateries and also closer to Paphos itself.


Thanks Veronica as we intend to check out both Tala and Peyia when we're there, swings and roundabouts as Peyia is closer to Coral Bay which we also like.

Not sure what town Fat Mamma's restaurant is in but we tried it years ago and loved it with the iconic "compliments to the chef from table number" from the waiter!!


----------



## Milwallsteve

Another part of our thinking is that we've always stayed close to amenities in Paphos or Coral Bay, at least within reasonable walking distance as my wife doesn't like to drive abroad. Now however now that I've been driving for the last two years along with my 8 years motorbiking experience, my wife is ok with the thought of driving in Cyprus with similar UK left hand side driving conditions and the fact that we're familiar with the west coast from Paphos to Coral Bay.

On one hand it'll be nice to just walk to the amenities but we'd also be ok with one of us driving if we want to go further afield from the apartment if we don't want to rely on buses so we'll just alternate the driving. For Peyia we'll need a car and have also been told the same by the WC agent for the penthouse we've got shortlisted for viewing in Mesa Cherion. Tala though would seem a better option for simply being walking distance closer to the village square.

It's nice to now have more options now with me driving as well to ease the burden on my wife.


----------



## Veronica

Milwallsteve said:


> Thanks Veronica as we intend to check out both Tala and Peyia when we're there, swings and roundabouts as Peyia is closer to Coral Bay which we also like.
> 
> Not sure what town Fat Mamma's restaurant is in but we tried it years ago and loved it with the iconic "compliments to the chef from table number" from the waiter!!


Fat mamas is on Tombs of the Kings road in Paphos. Lots of restaurants and bars along there.


----------



## Milwallsteve

Veronica said:


> Fat mamas is on Tombs of the Kings road in Paphos. Lots of restaurants and bars along there.


Thanks Veronica as I remember it was along Tombs of the Kings road.


----------



## Veronica

Actually if you are at the top of Peyia it isnt that much closer to Coral Bay than Tala. Driving down the hill from Tala towards the coast was always one of our favourites as the bay is spectacular with the most blue/turquoise water you can imagine. Also just on the bay there is now a lovely beach side restaurant/bar.
A word of warning though, don't swim in that bay. Lots of very nasty undercurrents that have pulled down many a swimmer and drowned them. Stupid people still swim there despite huge warning signs.


----------



## Milwallsteve

Veronica said:


> Actually if you are at the top of Peyia it isnt that much closer to Coral Bay than Tala. Driving down the hill from Tala towards the coast was always one of our favourites as the bay is spectacular with the most blue/turquoise water you can imagine. Also just on the bay there is now a lovely beach side restaurant/bar.
> A word of warning though, don't swim in that bay. Lots of very nasty undercurrents that have pulled down many a swimmer and drowned them. Stupid people still swim there despite huge warning signs.


Thanks Veronica and as you say it's not rocket science. :doh:

Wasn't really intending on getting a car for the viewing trip tbh as the agent will be driving us around for viewings to/from our apartment accommodation, staying at an apartment 600 yards from Peyia village and only a four minute drive to the apartment for the viewing. We'll check out Peyia village and the surrounding areas for the amenities as it's all part of our research and we also want to check out Tala as well while we're there. I've looked on the Paphos bus website and bookmarked it, noticed there's 8 hourly 616 buses from Agios Georgios to/from Coral Bay, 08.30 to 16.30 with the bus stop only a minute from the apartment complex, compared to the slightly less frequent 604 service through Tala which I notice runs slightly later if these timetables are up to date, either way we'd have to get a cab back from Tala. 

Some divided opinion that we won't be there next month from my solicitor and the SOC agent that I'm still in contact with, they both say Brits won't be allowed in until late August at the earliest after it's reviewed on August 1st. That's in complete contrast with the Deputy Tourism Minister Savvas Perdios, who's still saying Brits to be moved to category B on August 1st, so a negative test result 3 days prior and complete the Cypriot flight pass for track and trace online. I check Cyprus Mail everyday as I read somewhere that's it's a very reliable source.

We'll see as someone has to be right, but as a plan b, I've just booked Club Coral View Resort for the first week in October on free cancellation and pay on arrival as we've already got flights booked for then anyway. 

No idea if we'll be there next month but we've got everything crossed Veronica. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Milwallsteve

Digressing Veronica and you're probably the best person to ask with your estate agent experience, are ground floor apartments traditionally hard to sell on in Cyprus?

What I said before about being advised by an estate agent mate here in England to only buy an apartment above the ground floor due to security reasons alone. Jim said on this thread that he's noticed that in Spain for example a large number of properties do seem to have functional security devices like grill or bars on ground floor windows etc, I've seen them many times before on property programs as well.

My wife and I are agreed that we would only go for a ground floor property if there's security on a gated complex and if the apartment has internal security devices like window shutters or bars, as long as the security device wasn't compromised with wanting to leave a window open at night or if we go out for the day, then we'd be ok with that, which even my estate agent mate agrees with.

Steve :thumb:


----------



## nhowarth

Hi Steve

I can't say what the situation's like in Pegeia, but a couple of years ago I left a large window of our bungalow wide open when we went to the UK for six weeks to escape the intense summer heat and humidity.

The only thing that got in was the dust. Tons of the damn stuff! My wife gave me a good ear-bending :-(

Cheers,


----------



## Milwallsteve

nhowarth said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I can't say what the situation's like in Pegeia, but a couple of years ago I left a large window of our bungalow wide open when we went to the UK for six weeks to escape the intense summer heat and humidity.
> 
> 
> The only thing that got in was the dust. Tons of the damn stuff! My wife gave me a good ear-bending 😞
> 
> Cheers,


Morning Nigel,

That's good to hear ironically talking about an ear bashing lol!! 

I'm interested to hear Veronica's take as well with her previous EA background and I'll ask the agents I'm dealing with.

Thanks Nigel 😄 :thumb:


----------



## Milwallsteve

Veronica said:


> Yes the boss and some of the staff are ex Leptos and have been trained for high pressure selling.
> 
> Also they have played some dirty tricks on other agents in cahoots with Penelope Athinidorou the lawyer and her son who has a stake in their business.
> 
> They played some very dirty tricks on us when they first opened their business because we had a lot of very good listings when they had hardly any.


I found out the other day that Mantis Law are shareholders in West Coast.


----------



## Veronica

Milwallsteve said:


> I found out the other day that Mantis Law are shareholders in West Coast.


Yes I have mentioned this before which is why if you go to them with a purchase from another agent it is not unusual for them to find unreasonable fault with the property to try to get you to purchase through West Coast. It happens a lot. 

As for ground floor apartments. You cannot compare with Spain where the bars at windows and doors has been a feature for a very long time due to the higher crime rates there. My sister lived in Spain and despite having two very large dogs and bars at all the windows thieves got in on three occasions and took just about everything of value that she had. 
In Cyprus the crime rate is much lower although it is on the rise in recent years.
We sold some ground floor apartment and town houses and to be honest they are no more vulnerable than villas for break ins.
From my recollection most of the break ins we heard about tended to be empty properties, holiday home etc. Always the first things the burglars go for.


----------



## Milwallsteve

Veronica said:


> Yes I have mentioned this before which is why if you go to them with a purchase from another agent it is not unusual for them to find unreasonable fault with the property to try to get you to purchase through West Coast. It happens a lot.
> 
> As for ground floor apartments. You cannot compare with Spain where the bars at windows and doors has been a feature for a very long time due to the higher crime rates there. My sister lived in Spain and despite having two very large dogs and bars at all the windows thieves got in on three occasions and took just about everything of value that she had.
> In Cyprus the crime rate is much lower although it is on the rise in recent years.
> We sold some ground floor apartment and town houses and to be honest they are no more vulnerable than villas for break ins.
> From my recollection most of the break ins we heard about tended to be empty properties, holiday home etc. Always the first things the burglars go for.


Thanks for that Veronica as it's very useful.

That sounds like some of the dirty tricks you referred to before and they're run by that Penelope woman who you spoke of.

I was only referring to the type of internal security features nowadays rather than a direct comparison to Spain, but yes we've been to Cyprus enough times to know you hardly ever hear or see the police going by on blue lights, lowest crime rate in the EU or used to be if that's still the case but low nonetheless.

That's the concern Veronica, a ground floor holiday home sitting empty which is why we'd only get one if all the conditions were right for us as I have no problem paying a higher communal fee with security on a gated complex for peace of mind.

Thanks again Veronica as that's all good research for us.


----------



## Milwallsteve

To update that we're coming out next week for our viewing trip from 3rd to 7th now that Cyprus have confirmed that the UK will be moved to category B from August 1st.

We've extended our trip by a day to offset if we get tested on arrival and have to isolate until the result is confirmed, people are saying upto two days to get the result through but we'll see.

Some divided opinion on whether it's a random test or not but again we'll see next week. Cyprus heath ministry are saying 600 daily random tests going by the story on Cyprus Mail yesterday and others saying it's not random.

That aside, can I pick anyone's brains about what Mesa Cherio has to offer?

Are there many amenities in Mesa Cherio as we've shortlisted a penthouse there but don't think we'll worry about seeing it now as nice as it is as there's nothing much there going by Google maps. Agent said we'd definitely need a car for that one but we still want the option to walk to local amenities and leave the car behind so we can both drink.

Thoughts anyone please?


----------



## Veronica

I assume you mean Mesa Chorio? (Pronounced Horio)
It is a nice village with a few tavernas and restaurants close to Mesogi which also has some tavernas etc. You will definitely need a car. Depending on where the property is in the village you can get to it via Mesogi or go past the international school and come into the village from the back roads. Not to far to get to Paphos either way.


----------



## nhowarth

There's another Mesa Chorio in Limassol?


----------



## Milwallsteve

Veronica said:


> I assume you mean Mesa Chorio? (Pronounced Horio)
> It is a nice village with a few tavernas and restaurants close to Mesogi which also has some tavernas etc. You will definitely need a car. Depending on where the property is in the village you can get to it via Mesogi or go past the international school and come into the village from the back roads. Not to far to get to Paphos either way.


Thanks Veronica and yes the one close to Mesogi on maps, I'll send you the WC link but if it's anything like Place in the sun listings then it's not accurate.

https://www.westcoastcyprus.com/properties/penthouse-for-sale-in-mesa-chorio-paphos-ref-sl20139

Thanks 😄


----------



## Milwallsteve

nhowarth said:


> There's another Mesa Chorio in Limassol?


Ok thanks Nigel :thumb:


----------



## JonandGaynor

Don't forget, not only do you need the corvid test but you must also apply for a CyprusFlightPass for each in your group within 24hrs prior to departure.


----------



## Milwallsteve

JonandGaynor said:


> Don't forget, not only do you need the corvid test but you must also apply for a CyprusFlightPass for each in your group within 24hrs prior to departure.


Thanks for that as part of that was already in hand or I thought it was anyway, but now as it's been pointed out to me that the entry requirements mean it'll be cheaper to postpone or still come and pay €720 inclusive of two €300 fines and two €60 test charges. I was prepared for the test on arrival charge. I'll talk to my wife as all our plans are in place now moving our accommodation booking yet again for the 3rd time and having moved our return flight back a day. It's my fault as I assumed simply be tested on arrival paying the €60 test fee and isolate until the test results were confirmed to us.

The Cypriot gov know how hard it is in the UK to get tested. The NHS email result only confirms your name, date of birth and that it's a Covid 19 test, not an RT-PCR test. We've been tested before last May as we're key workers.


----------



## Veronica

I don't recognise that complex although I have an idea where it might be. Looks very nice but I can't get over how much prices have gone up. it is only about 4 years ago we struggled to sell one bed apartments for 50K.


----------



## Milwallsteve

Veronica said:


> I don't recognise that complex although I have an idea where it might be. Looks very nice but I can't get over how much prices have gone up. it is only about 4 years ago we struggled to sell one bed apartments for 50K.


Just goes to show Veronica with bricks and mortar being the best long term investment and always will be, plus demand always pushes prices up.

What agency did you work if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Veronica

Milwallsteve said:


> What agency did you work if you don't mind me asking?


We had our own business, Elysian Fields properties. Our website has just been taken down as we are retired and no longer in Cyprus.

We used to work quite a bit with a few other agents that we trusted.


----------



## Milwallsteve

Veronica said:


> We had our own business, Elysian Fields properties. Our website has just been taken down as we are retired and no longer in Cyprus.
> 
> We used to work quite a bit with a few other agents that we trusted.


Ok thanks Veronica.


----------



## Milwallsteve

Veronica said:


> Milwallsteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> What agency did you work if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> 
> We had our own business, Elysian Fields properties. Our website has just been taken down as we are retired and no longer in Cyprus.
> 
> We used to work quite a bit with a few other agents that we trusted.
Click to expand...




Milwallsteve said:


> Veronica said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had our own business, Elysian Fields properties. Our website has just been taken down as we are retired and no longer in Cyprus.
> 
> We used to work quite a bit with a few other agents that we trusted.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks Veronica.
Click to expand...

We're buying in Tala now with Sold on Cyprus rather than in Peyia through West coast.


----------



## hiatusxenia

Shotokan101 said:


> If Mario - just me thinking "Plumber"? - won't put anything in emails then do you "actually" gave any "proif" of what's been said/agreed then?
> 
> Keep any texts with details obviously - personally I would be recording any call in this situation - but rhen I know that "they" are watching me.......
> 
> Jim


Even then, I do not fancy your chances with a court case against a Cypriot lawyer or any Cypriot business or individual. Be very careful!


----------



## Iilziite

Shotokan101 said:


> Hi - I was interested to hear the recommendation to avoid ground floor flats - any feedback from others about how valid this is since it obviously potentially impacts other considering the move - and not just flat buyers - is domestic crime really of such a concern ?
> 
> I have noted that in Spain for example a large number of properties do seem to have functional grilles/bars on ground floor windows etc.
> 
> Jim


our first property in Cyprus was a ground floor apt in Kissonerga, never had any issues with it, crime rate is still low and if you are responsibly locking all doors you shouldn’t have issues. When you choose - try to aim for privacy though


----------



## Shotokan101

Iilziite said:


> our first property in Cyprus was a ground floor apt in Kissonerga, never had any issues with it, crime rate is still low and if you are responsibly locking all doors you shouldn’t have issues. When you choose - try to aim for privacy though


Thanks - good advice 

Jim


----------

